# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Beginner LD competition?

## PennyRoyal

I was thinking maybe it would be good motivation if some other beginner LDers wanted to challenge me (and each other) to a Lucid  Dream duel! 

If you havn't had a Lucid yet, you can't induce them regularly, or trying to break a dry spell post here! 

It starts with the first challenger!  :ClouDing around:

----------


## Phased

I have not had one yet  ::alien::

----------


## Phased

What's the challenge then?

----------


## PennyRoyal

> I have not had one yet



I was able to DEILD that lasted all of 15 seconds when I started a few weeks ago, and before that I had one luckily just from reading about it - which is what  lead me to dream views. I havn't had any luck since that DEILD. 

I bet you can get your first one before I can get one!  :ClouDing around:

----------


## Phased

A DEILD? - Hmmm, I am currently working on WILDs, not sure if I should mix up techniques to much :3

----------


## Phased

How about that then? First to WILD Wins?

----------


## PennyRoyal

> How about that then? First to WILD Wins?



Sounds good, I try to WILD in the later hours of my sleep/naps.

----------


## redarx

count me in! so first person to WILD?

----------


## Phased

> count me in! so first person to WILD?



Yup! You got it, first one of use three to WILD wins! Also, I think we should post our attempts here as well, anyways, happy dreaming!

----------


## redarx

> Yup! You got it, first one of use three to WILD wins! Also, I think we should post our attempts here as well, anyways, happy dreaming!



yeah good idea, post any attempts and successes and if someone wins then we can proceed to a new challenge!

----------


## Phased

> yeah good idea, post any attempts and successes and if someone wins then we can proceed to a new challenge!



Yeah, awesome! Can't wait to see some results guys!

----------


## PennyRoyal

Alright sounds good! Lets do this!

----------


## PennyRoyal

Alright sounds good! Lets do this!

I think I got close this morning though!  ::D:

----------


## JoannaB

Hey! Why focus on WILD? I almost feel like I should not be eligible because while I have not done it in years, but I used to DILD quite a lot, and fully expect to be successful again soon, now that I am trying again. However, I never did WILD, and to be honest am not very interested (don't know why).

----------


## Phased

> Hey! Why focus on WILD? I almost feel like I should not be eligible because while I have not done it in years, but I used to DILD quite a lot, and fully expect to be successful again soon, now that I am trying again. However, I never did WILD, and to be honest am not very interested (don't know why).



That's ok, we will do DILD next I suppose, but for now WILD Is good for us, once we have a winner we will pick another challenge  ::D:

----------


## Phased

> Alright sounds good! Lets do this!
> 
> I think I got close this morning though!



I am going to try one this afternoon  ::D:

----------


## azoller1

I'm definitely in one this, but Im going to use deild, just cause I'm a true beginner, not a single second of lucidity ever

----------


## PennyRoyal

> I'm definitely in one this, but Im going to use deild, just cause I'm a true beginner, not a single second of lucidity ever



Alright, sounds good to me. The main reason I created this was more for motivation than competition  :tongue2:  Good luck man! Post your attempts as well!

----------


## PennyRoyal

I attempted to nap earlier, around noon. My original intent was to just pass out for 15-20 minutes, but as I was drifting off I could see a  fair amount of HI. I watched them for a while and eventually felt some pretty odd sensations. I really dont know how to explain it into detail but I felt like something was... twisting me. Anyway, it did not result in a successful attempt so I'll try again tomorrow morning.

----------


## azoller1

I would try napping but I'm not tired enough in the afternoon but I remember once a long time ago I fell aslep on my couch about 2 hours after I woke up and I actually had 30 second lucid dream of flying so I lied about having any lucidity;p but it still didn't feel like a real lucid dream, and seems like you got ! Nice job

----------


## Sensei

Good luck you guys.  :wink2:  If you need any tips for WILD check this out:
WILD (Sageous)
Mzzkcs Comprehensive WILD Guide - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Why You Fail at WILDs - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

^^These are some very good tips for WILD, remember that everyone is different in almost every area, so doing a WILD step-by-step may not work for you, but you should be able to _feel_ what is working for you. If you have any questions, PM me. 

I am not joining, I will be watching though  :Peek: , and I was wondering this:
*Are you counting DEILDs? Because technically they are "WILD"*

----------


## PennyRoyal

> Hey! Why focus on WILD? I almost feel like I should not be eligible because while I have not done it in years, but I used to DILD quite a lot, and fully expect to be successful again soon, now that I am trying again. However, I never did WILD, and to be honest am not very interested (don't know why).



I don't see why people can't also use whatever technique they prefer, I havn't had any more luck with DILD than WILD personally.

 I had agreed to WILD because I didn't think there would be much interest and Phase had suggested WILD :p. I'd like everyone that would like to participate be able to. Whatever you think your best chances are to induce, by all means - use them.

----------


## PennyRoyal

> Good luck you guys.  If you need any tips for WILD check this out:
> WILD (Sageous)
> Mzzkcs Comprehensive WILD Guide - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> Why You Fail at WILDs - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> ^^These are some very good tips for WILD, remember that everyone is different in almost every area, so doing a WILD step-by-step may not work for you, but you should be able to _feel_ what is working for you. If you have any questions, PM me. 
> 
> I am not joining, I will be watching though , and I was wondering this:
> *Are you counting DEILDs? Because technically they are "WILD"*



I think it would be better to not restrict what kind technique everyone is using, that way everyone can participate.

----------


## Sensei

> I think it would be better to not restrict what kind technique everyone is using, that way everyone can participate.



Gotcha! Remember when picking techniques to pick the one that is as fun to do failing as it is succeeding. Making LDing a chore is a sure way to fail, but if you have fun at all stages, you will achieve all sorts of lucidity.  :wink2:

----------


## azoller1

quick question, can a WILD have a more vivid LD than say a DILD?

----------


## Sensei

> quick question, can a WILD have a more vivid LD than say a DILD?



It depends on the person and on expectation. They are both the same for me. If you stabilize well it shouldn't matter either way.

----------


## Phased

> I'm definitely in one this, but Im going to use deild, just cause I'm a true beginner, not a single second of lucidity ever



I have not had a moment either, I just like the idea of WILD A lot better and find it easier and more interesting  :smiley:

----------


## Midrev

Count me in! I have DILD almost every night, last night i had a DILD that lasted like 30 minutes or more

----------


## JoannaB

> quick question, can a WILD have a more vivid LD than say a DILD?



Even though I have never had a WILD so I can't compare, but I don't see how it could be even more vivid than some of the DILDs I used to have. The thing is that LD is a spectrum of phenomena, and generally one can have a very vivid LD or one can have a very blurry LD. Usually the more aware and lucid I would get, the more vivid the dream, but that's not always the case. I have had some extremely vivid non-Lucinds. Usually when I become lucid in a dream, even if the dream used to be blurry before, suddenly it would become much more vivid. However, during those early barely lucid dreams where I thought "This is a dream. Yea, whatever. Ladida.", those were blurry.

----------


## Phased

> Even though I have never had a WILD so I can't compare, but I don't see how it could be even more vivid than some of the DILDs I used to have. The thing is that LD is a spectrum of phenomena, and generally one can have a very vivid LD or one can have a very blurry LD. Usually the more aware and lucid I would get, the more vivid the dream, but that's not always the case. I have had some extremely vivid non-Lucinds. Usually when I become lucid in a dream, even if the dream used to be blurry before, suddenly it would become much more vivid. However, during those early barely lucid dreams where I thought "This is a dream. Yea, whatever. Ladida.", those were blurry.



I agree with you to some extent, although, I personally think they would be a tad more vivid and. Lot easier to remember as it would pretty much instantly be in your normal memory instead of your dream memory. Not sure though as I am not really talking off experience, just my personal ideas.

----------


## JoannaB

Let's just say I don't remember ever forgetting that I just had a lucid dream. They are very memorable. Well, wait a moment: if I forgot that I had one I wouldn't remember that I forgot, so I guess that's possible to. LOL

----------


## Sensei

There are ways to make all your dreams more vivid, thus making all lucid dreams more vivid. This makes it to where I rarely have non vivid LDs.

----------


## MyCooky

I'd also like to join if you consider DEILD as WILD;
(I never succeeded in WILDing)
Is that OK?

----------


## PostScript99

I'd love to do this, but the only thing I do is ADA.  :Sad:

----------


## JoannaB

Part of me is thinking that even without this thread, those of us who are competitive already sort of are in competition with one another: we see messages by other people who are also struggling with dream recall and lucid dreaming, and those who are competitive cannot help but in our mind think that it is like a competition. Trouble is that with lucid dreaming being competitive may hinder more than help. There is such a thing as trying too hard to achieve dream recall or lucidity. Stress is a major factor in delaying LD success. And each of us really does get to LD at our own pace through different methods, and that's ok. So part of me worries that such a friendly competition for some people may actually make success less likely in the short term  - though of course for others such competition may be justt the thing to push them over the edge and into lucidity. So I guess I can see how this could help some of us, but make it harder for others. Myself I think I have decided I am just in competition with myself: I am not going to let myself beat me! I will not fail and let myself laugh at me for it!

----------


## PennyRoyal

> I'd love to do this, but the only thing I do is ADA.



It shouldn't matter what you practice. 

The purpose was to motivate people to have their first lucid. Or for others to break a dry spell. Everyone has different needs though. Maybe some more experienced people could challenge eachother to a certain number of Lucids per week, etc. whatever you want.





> I'd also like to join if you consider DEILD as WILD;
> (I never succeeded in WILDing)
> Is that OK?



Absolutely.





> Part of me is thinking that even without this thread, those of us who are competitive already sort of are in competition with one another: we see messages by other people who are also struggling with dream recall and lucid dreaming, and those who are competitive cannot help but in our mind think that it is like a competition. Trouble is that with lucid dreaming being competitive may hinder more than help. There is such a thing as trying too hard to achieve dream recall or lucidity. Stress is a major factor in delaying LD success. And each of us really does get to LD at our own pace through different methods, and that's ok. So part of me worries that such a friendly competition for some people may actually make success less likely in the short term  - though of course for others such competition may be justt the thing to push them over the edge and into lucidity. So I guess I can see how this could help some of us, but make it harder for others. Myself I think I have decided I am just in competition with myself: I am not going to let myself beat me! I will not fail and let myself laugh at me for it!



I agree with this. I actually removed my LD count because I felt like it was putting too much pressure on myself. 

For ME, the kind of person that I am. I need to have something 'tangible' to work with. If I have a person or two who I'm 'racing' so to speak, it makes it more fun to me. I had my first DEILD since actually trying for the first time last night. Was it this thread? Maybe, maybe not. But it most certainly put me in a good place mentally. But again that's just me. Everyone is different. 

You have a good outlook JoannaB, I wish you success!

This kind of got more attention than I expected. I figured that I would find one, or maybe 2 different people and we could motivate each other to get our first lucid/break a dry spell.

It may have helped me. I remembered a few dreams last night after having no recall for 4 or 5 days and was able to DEILD this morning. 

*I made the thread but I wasn't prepared to organize any kind of real competition. It seems like this is an idea that everyone is stoked on, we could figure something out. It could be as simple as one person challenging another. If someone has a good idea, post it!*

----------


## Sensei

Good job PennyRoyal!(I want to say Penny, but that is a girl's name... What do you wish to be called?)

Post your dream!  :smiley:  

I feel like some people get discouraged by competition, some people get encouraged. If you are the type to get encouraged, then you should always have competition on your mind. I am always seeking out people to contend with and new challenges, but I was raised on competition.  :smiley: 
I do not see how competitions can make someone discouraged, but a lot of people feel this way, so it is something that must be normal, though I do not understand. I have seen people (like McWillis, Mastermind a few others) that are really good LDers and do not like counting or anything like that for psychological reasons, so you can reach the top without worrying about competition. Remember to play to _your_ own strengths and away from your weaknesses. This applies to all things in life and especially to LDing.

----------


## PennyRoyal

> Good job PennyRoyal!(I want to say Penny, but that is a girl's name... What do you wish to be called?)



You can call me Penny if you want, doesn't bother me. I know it's short for my username  :tongue2: 





> Post your dream!



Man! I just got done in my personal DJ, I posted it to Sageous' attempts thread, and my Dreamviews DJ I don't think I have it in my to write again hahah. If anyone wants to see it, I put it in my Dream Journal. It wasn't particularly long or exciting but it was success  ::teeth::  





> I feel like some people get discouraged by competition, some people get encouraged. If you are the type to get encouraged, then you should always have competition on your mind. I am always seeking out people to contend with and new challenges, but I was raised on competition. 
> I do not see how competitions can make someone discouraged, but a lot of people feel this way, so it is something that must be normal, though I do not understand. I have seen people (like McWillis, Mastermind a few others) that are really good LDers and do not like counting or anything like that for psychological reasons, so you can reach the top without worrying about competition. Remember to play to _your_ own strengths and away from your weaknesses. This applies to all things in life and especially to LDing.



It really depends for me. Keeping track of my LDs under my avatar and seeing the number everytime I posted something bothered me, because it wasn't as high as I wish it was. 

Putting a little pressure on myself to 'race' someone on the other hand is a motivator.

----------


## MyCooky

Yep I'd say 1 on 1 woud be better with this.
My idea would be that in this thread (or a new one) one can write what kind of challene he wants to do,
then whoever likes the challenge PMs that person to join.
Then the original poster edits his post so everyone knows the challenge isn't 'open' anymore.

----------


## PennyRoyal

> Yep I'd say 1 on 1 woud be better with this.
> My idea would be that in this thread (or a new one) one can write what kind of challene he wants to do,
> then whoever likes the challenge PMs that person to join.
> Then the original poster edits his post so everyone knows the challenge isn't 'open' anymore.



That would work. We could make a new thread for everyone else since this one is labeled as "for beginners".

----------


## MyCooky

That would be great.
Also in that thread there should be no other posts allowed just to make it cearer.

----------


## Phased

Yeah good ideas cookie!

----------


## PennyRoyal

> That would be great.
> Also in that thread there should be no other posts allowed just to make it cearer.



Whatever works, I'll leave it up to whoever makes the new thread.  :smiley:

----------


## Phased

I will make one tonight if that suits you all?

----------


## PennyRoyal

Ok! Well I'll start!

*Experience*: I had my second LD (DEILD) last night since trying to induce them (3 weeks). It had been 2 weeks of me trying before I succeeded last night. 

*The Challenge!:* Would prefer a challenger with similar experience to myself. No rules! We use any technique we can to become lucid.

I'm open to challenging more than one person, PM me!

----------


## MyCooky

@PennyRoyal:
I'm joining since I'm the same level, I also like to DEILD if I can. I've had also 2 DEILDs.
I'll write you a PM...

----------


## Phased

Awesome guys, when I have the other thread be sure to repost your challenges on that!

----------


## PennyRoyal

> @PennyRoyal:
> I'm joining since I'm the same level, I also like to DEILD if I can. I've had also 2 DEILDs.
> I'll write you a PM...



Challenge accepted my friend! I PMd you.

----------


## Phased

Alright good job this, should be cool! - gotta go for now, bye guys.

----------


## azoller1

Someone challenge me to have a first rasen shuriken! PM me, going to try Deild tonight (4th attempt)

----------


## Sensei

Lucid Challenges

If you start a new thread it should be in here. It is newly created. 

_*Moved to Lucid challenges_

----------


## PennyRoyal

> Lucid Challenges
> 
> If you start a new thread it should be in here. It is newly created. 
> 
> _*Moved to Lucid challenges_



Oh sweet, we inspired a new sub forum  :tongue2:

----------


## PennyRoyal

I finished my challenge with MyCooky. 

I had 2 Lucid Dreams in 7 days. Our challenge was the first to 2 Lucids.

----------

